# Any Brittany Ferry Offers out there



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi All

We are off on the big Euro Tour sailing from Portsmouth to either Santander or Bilbao early Nov, anyone know of any offers on these sailings and which is the nicer of the two ports ?

Cheers

DJ & Jan


----------



## tomnjune (May 1, 2005)

hi dave

best offer your going to get is if a bf member on here lets you use his discount code, i know teemymob is one. we have sailed from both ports, depends which way your heading and if your staying in the area. 
prettiest is santander. tomnjune


----------

